# Impossible de supprimer un dossier dans mail



## Raf (16 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, 

Dans mail, sous yosemite,
J'ai plusieurs dossier dans la barre de gauche, qui trainent. C'est notamment des dossiers "Messages récupérés (nonducompte)" qui sont maintenant vide. Je voudrais supprimer mais pas moyen. Je fais bien "supprimer le dossier" > Petite alerte "supprimer" > ?? et là rien ne se passe. 

J'ai aussi essayé de supprimer les dossiers dans la bibliothèque, mais rien… toujours ces fichus dossiers 

Une solution à me proposer ?

J'ai souvenir d'un moyen pour réindexer l'ensemble des emails à l'ouverture de mail, mais je ne retrouve plus la commande à faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2015)

Raf a dit:


> J'ai souvenir d'un moyen pour réindexer l'ensemble des emails à l'ouverture de mail, mais je ne retrouve plus la commande à faire ?


Bonjour,

Mail fermé, déplacer les fichiers (en général il y en a 3) par exemple vers le bureau :

~/Library/Mail/V2/MailData/Envelope Index

C'est dans la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur, masquée par défaut.
Pour y accéder : Finder, barre de menu, menu Aller, appuyer sur la touche Alt pour révéler la Biblio.

Ouvrir Mail.


----------



## Raf (16 Mars 2015)

M


Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mail fermé, déplacer les fichiers (en général il y en a 3) par exemple vers le bureau :
> 
> ...



Merci ! C'est fait… 

Mais ça change rien au problème… Je crois qu'il va falloir je reparte de zéro.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2015)

pour certaines manips d'appli Apple ( sandboxée) parfois il est preferable de redemarrer le mac
-
ces bal etaient là avant yosemite?


----------

